# New home needed for 3 year old border terrier



## bex1 (Nov 27, 2010)

Ben is a gorgeous, friendly uneutered border terrier, great with kids, needs a loving home asap as son is allergic to dogs, ben was a stray, we took him in, but now there is no way we can keep him, he is a lovely hardy intelligent dog who just needs love and a garden, maybe able to help with neutering costs.


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Iit might be worth trying these people or your local dog rescue organisations, whose details can usually be found in Yellow Pages. Local vets can usually advise on reputable rescues too 

Border Terrier Welfare - Home page

Border Terrier Welfare
Mrs D 0 Grady (Co-ordinator), Arreton, Isle of Wight. Tel: 01983 865370
Miss S Wishart, Kent. Tel: 0207 627 2918
Mr & Mrs W Shorthose, Halket By Dunlop, Ayrshire. Tel: 01505 850313
Miss R Diane Swales, Drayton Langport, Somerset. Tel: 01458 251614
Mrs J Rabin, Sutton Coldfield, W Midlands . Tel:0121 3780911 after 8pm
Mrs E Power, Canterbury, Kent. Tel: 01227 738272
Mrs V Waldron, Orcop, Hereford. Tel: 01981 570592

If possible please do rehome via rescue, they will ensure he is neutered before re-homing. Hope this helps and good luck.


----------



## bex1 (Nov 27, 2010)

Thats great, Thank you,


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

bex1 said:


> Thats great, Thank you,


You are very welcome, do let us know how you get on!


----------

